# Best trick!



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

ill post my picture in a little while when i figure it out


----------



## HeidiNorway (Apr 11, 2008)

Not mine horse, but a friend's horse:



















The fjord horse is onlye 1 year old. Stallion/colt  His name is Nes Grim


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Hehe, I gonna enter 
I go to search some pics...


----------



## Bluelover (Aug 30, 2009)

Here are some


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

Vienna:

Smile


lay down


roll over


sit + kiss


bow


rear





Silke:
Jambette


Lay down


Sit and feet


rear


Breezer:






Good enough? ...


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Is falling off a trick. Because if it is I win hands down.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

haha wow! cool tricks everyone! remember you need to enter soon this contest ends in 4 days!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I will have to find my pictures of Romeo bowing!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Post Your pictures soon! Once I set up the poll the entering stage is over! You have until 7pm pacific time.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Dang it, I can't find them =/ hmm, wonder where they are...


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well since we only have 3 people entered I will extend this till Sunday September 6.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Found a picture! He is still learning so it isn't great, but eh atleast he is trying for me!


----------



## Lucara (Apr 5, 2008)

My invisible pony can do back flips. See!!! 

l
l
l
V


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

^^That is one talented pony!!haha!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Poll is up and running! vote away! Remember it ends in exactly one week!


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Lucara's invisible flipping pony just pwned all.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

K and the winner is....




_Visibre with Vienna_


----------



## WesternPleasure1029 (Feb 2, 2009)

HAHAHA i can't believe you said pwned! so funni


----------

